# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Ảnh đẹp “bom tấn” LG GC900 Viewty Smart

## hungnt021849

Thế hệ thứ hai của dòng điện thoại chụp ảnh Viewty mang tên LG Viewty Smart đã chính thức trình làng hồi giữa tháng 4/2009 nhưng tới nay dế vẫn đợi đẹp ngày mới ra mắt dân tình Việt Nam.

Chiếc điện thoại “siêu chụp ảnh” này sở hữu máy ảnh 8 Megapixel có khả năng tự lấy nét khi chụp với ống kính Schneider-Kreuznach. Bên cạnh đó, dế còn trang bị chức năng chụp ảnh thông minh bằng cách phân tích cảnh quan và độ sáng tối để tự động thiết lập điều chỉnh khi teen bấm máy.

Màn hình Viewty Smart hỗ trợ chế độ tự động xoay khi làm việc, kết nối HSDPA 7.2 Mbps, Wi-Fi, GPS... Model mới này chạy trên giao diện S-Class 3D đẹp mắt, tính năng cảm ứng đa điểm. Ngoài ra, LG cũng mang công nghệ Dolby Mobile, “cho qua” định dạng video DivX và XviD để xem phim.

Hình ảnh Viewty Smart đang "show" hàng tại triển lãm Communicasia 2009.

Tính tới thời điểm này, GC900 vẫn nằm trong diện chiến đấu chủ lực của LG.

Chức năng chụp ảnh thông minh bằng cách phân tích cảnh quan và độ sáng tối để tự động thiết lập.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



Viewty Smart hiện mới chỉ giới thiệu phiên bản màu đen trước mặt cùng màu bạc phía sau.

Body thời trang và “vòng eo” 12,4 mm sẽ khiến nhiều teen “phê lên phê xuống” cho xem.

Chú dế sở hữu siêu camera 8 chấm ống kính Schneider-Kreuznach, đèn flash LED cùng một loạt công cụ hỗ trợ đáng nể.

Khe cắm thẻ nhớ mở rộng microSD tối đa 32 GB.

Phím nóng chụp hình, điều chỉnh âm lượng và giắc cắm 3-trong-1 quen thuộc.

Phía trên màn hình có camera phụ hỗ trợ cuộc gọi 3G. ​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

Phím nguồn và khóa màn hình trên đỉnh máy.

Nút quay lại (Back) nằm gọn phía dưới.

Giao diện người dùng S-class 3D mượt mà đến mức iPhone còn phải "nể".

Cho nên tớ thấy Viewty Smart rất xứng làm bạn cùng các dân chơi 2-Tek! đó.

----------


## thanhlong24

sự khủng của em này được thể hiện qua ảnh về em này nè:
 
​


​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
nhìn hay như này ai mà chẳng muốn sở hữu lấy một em chứ, hy vọng giá em này không quá cao so với thu nhập của người muốn sở hữu nó.keke

----------

